# Summe berechnen



## unlocked (8. Nov 2010)

Kann mir bitte dringend jemand dabei helfen:

Formulieren Sie Pseudocode für ein Programm, das zwei Zahlen a und b von einem Nutzer übergeben
bekommt und in Variablen abspeichert. Das Programm berechnet die Summe von a und b, speichert sie
in einer zusätzlichen Variable und gibt diese dem Benutzer aus.

Ich bin neueinsteiger und Blick gerade nicht mehr durch


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

Was sagt google zu pseudocode?

Ich hoffe du studerst keine Informatik ^^


----------



## SpecialKay (8. Nov 2010)

etwa so für ganze zahlen. kann man natürlich alles nen bisschen schöner machen, aber dafür ist es zu spät.
außerdem kanns du ja auch noch ein bisschen selber machen...

```
int a,b,c;
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
System.out.println("Erste Zahl: ");
try
{
	a = Integer.valueOf(br.readLine());
}
catch(Exception e)
{
	System.out.println("Fehler: " + e);
	a = 0;
}
System.out.println("Zweite Zahl: ");
try
{
	b = Integer.valueOf(br.readLine());
}
catch(Exception e)
{
	System.out.println(e);
	b = 0;
}
c = a+b;
System.out.println("Summe: " + c);
```



Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe du studerst keine Informatik ^^


----------



## XHelp (8. Nov 2010)

SpecialKay hat gesagt.:


> etwa so für ganze zahlen. kann man natürlich alles nen bisschen schöner machen, aber dafür ist es zu spät.
> außerdem kanns du ja auch noch ein bisschen selber machen...



Schöner oder nicht ist erstmal nebensächlich... du hast eher ein anderes Problem bei deinem Code: es sieht nicht kompilierbar aus. Um außerhalb der try-Blöcke eine Summe zu bilden, musst du die Variablen initialisieren (bei der Summe würde sich 0 anbieten). Dann die Sysouts mit Semikolons drin...
Und zu alle letzt: die Rede ist von Pseudocode.


----------



## SpecialKay (8. Nov 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Schöner oder nicht ist erstmal nebensächlich... du hast eher ein anderes Problem bei deinem Code: es sieht nicht kompilierbar aus. Um außerhalb der try-Blöcke eine Summe zu bilden, musst du die Variablen initialisieren (bei der Summe würde sich 0 anbieten). Dann die Sysouts mit Semikolons drin...


mach mich doch nich so fertig  naja ich habs nochmal kompilierbar gemacht. wie gesagt: zu spät...



XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Und zu alle letzt: die Rede ist von Pseudocode.


hab ich auch überlesen. naja hab ich jetzt keine lust mehr zu. vllt morgen.


----------



## XHelp (8. Nov 2010)

SpecialKay hat gesagt.:


> mach mich doch nich so fertig



Mach ich doch gar nicht :bahnhof:


----------



## Landei (8. Nov 2010)

SpecialKay hat gesagt.:


> kann man natürlich alles nen bisschen schöner machen, aber dafür ist es zu spät.



Z.B. indem man Scanner statt Bufferedreader zum Einlesen nimmt.


----------



## ARadauer (8. Nov 2010)

Pseudocode muss auch nicht kompilierbar sein...


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

In Pseudocode wäre eine eingabe technologie Unabhängig

Eingabe einer Zahl:

sum1 := Erster Summand

Oder ausgabe:

ausgabe (sum1 + sum2);

Ich habe das gefühl der User schaut ehh nicht mehr hier rein ^^


----------



## SpecialKay (8. Nov 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. indem man Scanner statt Bufferedreader zum Einlesen nimmt.



genau sowas. hast du sonst noch irgendwas unproduktives zum thema beizutragen?


----------



## Landei (8. Nov 2010)

Mann bist du empfindlich! Also _ich_ freue mich, wenn nicht nur stur meine Fragen beantwortet wird, sondern auch drumherum Tipps gegeben werden, denn daraus habe ich schon eine Menge gelernt. Vielleicht solltest du deinen Nickname so ändern, dass potentielle Off-Topic-Schreiber wie ich gewarnt sind (wie wäre "PrincessOnThePea"?)


----------



## SpecialKay (8. Nov 2010)

edit: lieber nichts sagen...


----------

